# Light Crankset



## Earl Scheib (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm looking for a crankset in the $250 range. Looks like the SRAM Force compact might be the best option. Have any suggestions?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Earl Scheib said:


> I'm looking for a crankset in the $250 range. Looks like the SRAM Force compact might be the best option. Have any suggestions?


Look on ebay or the net for FSA K-Force ISIS cranks on closeout. About $100-150. Then get a TOKEN ISIS BB (150g) for sub $100


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Try craigs or ebay...



Earl Scheib said:


> I'm looking for a crankset in the $250 range. Looks like the SRAM Force compact might be the best option. Have any suggestions?


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

You can find DA 7800 cranks new for around that price - little heavier than carbon i guess


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Choose carefully.


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

that'll sting...


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

*light crank...*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=168229

This guy might have one for sale...


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

I like my regular old K force (External one)


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

keep an eye out for the zipp 300s on bonktown lately. ~$200 (msrp $600!).

per zipp, 460g. add a ti ISIS BB and you're at ~650g. FYI, the matching zipp 185 BB is nothing more than a rebranded stronglight twister sl.

(ps - 'earl scheib', as in the discount auto painter?)


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

dookie said:


> keep an eye out for the zipp 300s on bonktown lately. ~$200 (msrp $600!).
> 
> per zipp, 460g. add a ti ISIS BB and you're at ~650g. FYI, the matching zipp 185 BB is nothing more than a rebranded stronglight twister sl.
> 
> (ps - 'earl scheib', as in the discount auto painter?)


What dookie said. I love mine. Bonktown has tons of these too.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

note...the bonktown 300s are 172.5 53/39 only.

http://archive.zipp.com/Products/Cranks/tabid/82/CategoryID/6/List/1/Level/1/ProductID/20/Default.aspx?SortField=ISBN%2CProductName


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Holly MF:

If this is your bike, were you hurt in the incident? Even soft pedalling at 12-13mph and having that happen to your bike will seriously through your balance off. Hopefully you made it unscathed.

CHL


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I have the zipp crankset. The downside is finding an isis bb that is light and durable. I had a 140 gm bb that self destructed, and none of the reviews from other riders are all that glowing. Most of the descriptors have be "sucks," "garbage" etc For the interim, I've gone with a heavier, and inexpensive, Truvitiv $20 off of ebay, while my finances sort out. It defeats some of the purpose of the Zipp cranks but it turns without grinding sounds.


----------



## Extra P (May 26, 2009)

you can't beat that quality/price of the sram force crank, go for it.


----------

